# Post-Exam Retail Therapy Haul



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey lovelies!!!

Here is my latest collective haul..... Some swapped items and some newly purchased ones too.  Me and my mom had an amazing trip to Montreal and I picked up some Sculpt and Shape powders which I have been wanting for a while.  ALSO for those of you who know what QUO brushes are (From Shoppers Drug Mart) right now (in the Ottawa area) at least all brushes are 40% off and if you haven't tried them I HIGHLY recommend them....plus they are guarenteed for life if they start falling apart just bring them back and they will replace it for free!  I'm saving up for MAC brushes which I plan to purchase several next year so for the price of 2-3 MAC brushes I got an entire set of QUO brushes to hold me off....they really are amazing!!

MSF Natural in Medium
MSF Soft and Gentle
Soft Ochre Paint Pot
Engraved Powerpoint Pencil
Bone Beige Sculpt Powder
Emphasize Shape Powder
NARS Lovejoy / Albatross Duo
Creme d'Nude Lipstick
100 pack MAC Wipes
Hello Kitty Pink Fish TLC
MAC Pencil Sharpener
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW20
NARS Nailpolish in Pussy Galore





QUO BRUSHES 
Bronzer (DuoFiber)
Powder
Blush
Foundation
Contour
Fan
Brow/Lash
Cream Eye Shadow
Angled Eye Shadow
Definer Eye Shadow
All-Over Eye Shadow
Small Concealer
Liner/Brow (top left)
Large Concealer 
Crease Blender (top right)
Smudger


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great Haul!!! Love the Brushes!


----------



## CosmePro (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice haulage!  Have fun "playing"


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Haul. Where'd you get all the brushes? Do they come as a set like that?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 23, 2009)

Great haul!  What was the exam you were celebrating?


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 23, 2009)

awesome haul!! did u see Quo's new Kabuki brush? it's a flat top with the same hairs as the face white contour brush. soooooo soft!! and the handle is awesome. i would add that to ur collection


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 23, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice stuff you got there! I saw these brushes last year when I visited Canada, but I did not know they are that good.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the brush box! Have fun!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice collective haul! The QUO brushes are amazing! I'm saving up to buy a lot of MAC brushes too so I'm holding off of my purchases for awhile.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Nice Haul. Where'd you get all the brushes? Do they come as a set like that?_

 
Unfortunately not you have to buy them separately.  Only Shoppers Drug Mart sells them (its a popular drugstore here in Canada) and right now I got mine for 40% off....they usually retail for $12-20 so I got a pretty good deal.  You can get a "starter set" for about $40 which comes with a Powder brush, and eyeshadow brush, a lip brush and another one but I forget which one it is.  They are superb quality!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Great haul!  What was the exam you were celebrating?_

 
Recently it was biochemistry, but I've had a midterm every week for the past 5 weeks and WILL have another exam every week for the next 3 weeks...then 3 assignments due, THEN studying for finals!!! Just imagine the retail therapy after finals


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_awesome haul!! did u see Quo's new Kabuki brush? it's a flat top with the same hairs as the face white contour brush. soooooo soft!! and the handle is awesome. i would add that to ur collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG I didn't!!  None of the stores I went to had that kind of brush but I would definately LOVE a Kabuki!!!!!!! Where have you seen them?


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Nice stuff you got there! I saw these brushes last year when I visited Canada, but I did not know they are that good._

 
I've lived in Canada all my life and must have walked by the QUO section a million times and never knew how great they were!  I bought the foundation brush a looooooooong time ago and that was the only one I ever used.  Then I bought the powder brush with the 40% off.....I fell in love and the next day went and bought all the others. LOL


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Great Haul!


ALBATROSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Great Haul!


ALBATROSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













_

 
I agree!!! I'm loving the albatross.  I wanted to swap this duo for orgasm/laguna....but after trying out the colors I was in LOVE.  I actually reach for Albatross more than my MSF or Shape powder for highlighting.  Its not too much, not too little


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_Recently it was biochemistry, but I've had a midterm every week for the past 5 weeks and WILL have another exam every week for the next 3 weeks...then 3 assignments due, THEN studying for finals!!! Just imagine the retail therapy after finals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've just had an invitation from my university biochemistry department to attend an alumni reunion and visit the new labs.  Entertainment includes a jazz trio and a dinner.  Could be fun!  Good luck with everything.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I've just had an invitation from my university biochemistry department to attend an alumni reunion and visit the new labs.  Entertainment includes a jazz trio and a dinner.  Could be fun!  Good luck with everything._

 

Oh that sounds like fun!  I just recently attended an Evening Of Excellence to basically suck us into graduate school haha.  Jazz music and catered hor d'eurves it was so much fun!  Of course.....half the fun is getting all dressed up and deciding how to do your makeup!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 24, 2009)

aweomse haul!!

<3 creme d'nude


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome haul i want these quo brushes!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_Unfortunately not you have to buy them separately.  Only Shoppers Drug Mart sells them (its a popular drugstore here in Canada) and right now I got mine for 40% off....they usually retail for $12-20 so I got a pretty good deal.  You can get a "starter set" for about $40 which comes with a Powder brush, and eyeshadow brush, a lip brush and another one but I forget which one it is.  They are superb quality!_

 
In Québec they sell them at Pharmaprix ( the big ones only tho).

Have fun with your haul!!!!!


----------



## cynnie (Feb 25, 2009)

Pretty haul & great colors!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 27, 2009)

nice haul.  Quo brushes are 40% off here too.  tomorrow is the last day for sale.. think i'll pick up the crease one.


----------



## viv_brz (Feb 28, 2009)

Really nice!!! I have MSFN in Medium also (love it!).
What do you think about the Studio Sculpt concealer? 
I have the Select Cover up on NW20, so I guess we have similar skin color! lol
thanks!!!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *viv_brz* 

 
_Really nice!!! I have MSFN in Medium also (love it!).
What do you think about the Studio Sculpt concealer? 
I have the Select Cover up on NW20, so I guess we have similar skin color! lol
thanks!!!_

 
I would really recommend the studio sculpt concealer but ONLY for under eyes....i think its way to creamy for blemishes, but that's just me.  It doesn't enhance the fine lines under my eyes like studio finish used to so I like that....it sucks its a little more expensive for less product...but its so creamy its really easy to blend under the eyes.  I recommend!  Much more coverage than select cover up if you'd like more coverage.....if not, i'd stick to what you've got becuase liquids are much more moisturizing for under eyes.


----------



## viv_brz (Mar 2, 2009)

That's good, cause I usually only wear concealer under my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So maybe the studio sculpt one will be nice! And I definitely need more coverage than select cover up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_I would really recommend the studio sculpt concealer but ONLY for under eyes....i think its way to creamy for blemishes, but that's just me. It doesn't enhance the fine lines under my eyes like studio finish used to so I like that....it sucks its a little more expensive for less product...but its so creamy its really easy to blend under the eyes. I recommend! Much more coverage than select cover up if you'd like more coverage.....if not, i'd stick to what you've got becuase liquids are much more moisturizing for under eyes._


----------



## emmalay (Mar 12, 2009)

Quo brushes are great. My mother bought me some for xmas last year and I really like them. I wish I knew about the sale earlier. I would have got some.


----------



## choosychick (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy brushes! Nice!


----------

